# Pinkfoot Goliath Tarantula



## Bjorgly (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi all, i was wondering if it is true that the Pinkfoot Goliath Tarantula (Theraphosa apophysis) is indeed larget than the T.Blondi.  I saw this T on petbugs.com's caresheet section.  It says they can get to 13 inches or more, and live in burrows up to 24 inches below the ground.  Where can i get one of these!?;P 

Anyways, i have never heard of them before so they are probabaly very rare or hard to obtain though laws or something.  If anyone has one or knows about them id be curious to hear about them.

Mark


----------



## Bjorgly (Aug 23, 2002)

While reading some of your lists of tarantulas that you own, i noticed that a few of you have this spider and it cant be that rare afterall.  I just have never heard of it.  Do they really get to 13+ inches? where do you keep them? how do you move them if you have to?

Mark


----------



## Valael (Aug 24, 2002)

T. Blondi seems to be larger due to bulkiness, atleast from what I've read...Actually, I think that's what Petbug's caresheets say.


----------



## Bjorgly (Aug 24, 2002)

Just looked on petbugs.com's caresheets they do not even post one for the T.Blondi so im not sure.  Perhaps your right though, the t.blondi is larger in the sence of mass and the pinktoed one gains the length advantage in leg size.

Mark


----------



## savian (Aug 24, 2002)

Hopefully you will be able to tell from the pic that they are more legs than anything.  (my web cam sucks)  Mine is still young.  I am hopeing that it does get to be about 13 inches.


----------



## Bjorgly (Aug 24, 2002)

Nice looking spider, now if I could only muster up the courage to own a 13 inch spider!

Mark


----------



## Valael (Aug 25, 2002)

Yeah, same here...except for different reasons.


I don't want to spend all that money (Those things are expensive!) and not be able to give it proper care -- Humidity is a big issue for me.


----------



## Mendi (Aug 25, 2002)

I've got a littl sling that I won through an auction at petbugs. It is very small right now and tries to act the size it will become in a year or so. It has the darling little pink feet, but they unfortunately loose those with maturity. Haven't figured out where it will be housed when it reaches size, may have to move out some furniture=D


----------



## savian (Aug 25, 2002)

I got 2  ten gallon tanks waiting for mine.  I also have a Brazilian Giant Pink and I have to say that both of them are not mean at all.  They run and hide, guess I'm just lucky,  (so far)
   as for the price I would say go to a show they are alot cheaper than anywhere esle unless you got a dealer that is trying to get rid of them.     and by the way Mark (get them as slings)  then you can watch them grow and then they don't seem that big.


----------



## kingcobra (Apr 15, 2007)

larger spiders such as t.blondi & p.apophysis need loads crickets for example ,when i kept a 11 inch span female t.blondi,she could eat as much as a dozen of the largest black field crickets in one feed,she could also devour sub-adult mice too,but the remnants used to stink like hell,so NOT recommended!,i never found either of the two particularly aggressive tho, certainly not as bad as pterinochilus,or haplopelms species groups could be.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Apr 15, 2007)

kingcobra said:


> larger spiders such as t.blondi & p.apophysis need loads crickets for example ,when i kept a 11 inch span female t.blondi,she could eat as much as a dozen of the largest black field crickets in one feed,she could also devour sub-adult mice too,but the remnants used to stink like hell,so NOT recommended!,i never found either of the two particularly aggressive tho, certainly not as bad as pterinochilus,or haplopelms species groups could be.


This thread is five years old, i don't even think half the people involved are members anymore :?


----------



## kingcobra (Apr 15, 2007)

hmmm! just about my MENTAL age then! :wall:  
did not notice the chronological span involved since its creation old chap! sorry!:?


----------



## RottweilExpress (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, only makes you wonder how life turned out for the spiders mentioned in this thread


----------



## phil jones (Apr 15, 2007)

all so called a slow day on the boards lol


----------

